# TEXAS TRIP



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Went down to Texas with my Dad and Brother over spring break this year, nice break from the coldness of logan. It was 90 degrees down there the day we came back, that's too hot for me but I guess it was a record breaking day. The reason we went down is to ranch shop, maybe turn some of our land back home into a texas ranch. It looks like that is how it is going to turn out. We'll get roughly 320 acres, put a high fence up and have some fun managing some animals. Anyhow, here are some pics of the exotics we hunted while we were there. First time i've really been to texas outside of dallas, seems like a different world down there. Anyhow, I found the area very interesting and intriguing, thought I'd share.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

very cool! what part of logan?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice pics! Mmmmmmmmm.........Alaska.........Texas..........Wyoming............Utah. Sounds like you could get SPOILED.
By the way, I have it on good authority that congratulations are in order. You realize that that sort of thing can cut off your "circulation". :lol: You might drop a hint to someone we both know. He is falling behind in the grandchildren production. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

let me guess...close to Mason, TX??? Maybe Junction???


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

A little ways away from junction, it's actually between Del Rio and Sonora.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ahh yes...prime audad habitat...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have cousins in Carlsbad, New Mexico that go down to Texas and hunt Audads all the time... they take some pretty nices ones if the pictures I get are any indication. You got a good sheep there too... thats a cool looking ram as well. That should be great fun for you guys, having your own ranch filled with exotics.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW! I bet your 320 high fenced acres will be some real tough hunting. It might even take you a whole hour to kill something. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> WOW! I bet your 320 high fenced acres will be some real tough hunting. It might even take you a whole hour to kill something. :roll:


I'm sure there is some sort of fencing requirement to go along with having a bunch of exotics running around... not real sure the Texas Fish and Game want people turning whatever they want loose in the scrub to run free. It makes sense to me... and its HIS land... who cares how and what he hunts or if its tough? Maybe creating a real free range area isn't what he has in mind. Is it too hard to just say wow, cool, you'll have your own hunting area? Or is it just a requirement to bag on people with the opportunity to do their own thing?? :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

blackdog said:


> WOW! I bet your 320 high fenced acres will be some real tough hunting. It might even take you a whole hour to kill something. :roll:


Wow I bet you haven't ever tried to hunt a large high fence area, animals aren't stupid they learn their habitat and how to avoid the stands on it. 320 acres isn't exactly small as hunting plots go; it's a half a square mile of area. You don't have a clue of the cost to set up a place like that, fencing is not cheap be it low or high, or the cost of buying exotic breeding stock or the upkeep of such a ranch. :shock:

What gives you the right to judge how they use their land or their hunting methods on their own place? :roll:

SVmoose, as a fellow landowner congrats on getting your own hunting place 8) , don't listen to the haters, their ignorance should be ignored.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Wow I bet you haven't ever tried to hunt a large high fence area,


You're **** right, I'd never stoop that low.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I think. Many of the I-400 advocates in this site want to turn Utah into one giant high fenced area.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, think what you want I guess. Believe me, I wish I had 10,000 acres, but for most of us cost is somewhat of an issue. I think more fun will come from the management than the hunting really. And I think I will primarily bow hunt so that should add some challenge. We went on a ranch about the same size, they have over 100 animals on it, blackbucks, fallows, elk, whitetails, audads, etc. We spent about 4 hours on it, saw 3 doe whitetails, 1 buck but he was running about 400 yards away, and a few of the white fallows. It isn't quite like shooting pigs in a pen. Anyhow, appreciate the feedback. I didn't really post to be scoffed at, but oh well.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't worry about it. I personally don't have any interest in hunting a fenced in animal, maybe if I ever draw and successfully hunt my local animals I could look at something like that. Thanks for posting. I'm curious how some of the exotics will handle the cache valley winters? I really don't know much about them. Some people are just going to be jealous that you have 320 acres to use like this. Good luck on it. 

BugBuilder


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm curious how some of the exotics will handle the cache valley winters?


I must have read his post different than you. I thought he was going to sell property in Logan to buy a ranch in Texas. Am I wrong, or are you going to have an exotic ranch in Logan, Ut?

Dear Tree,

I said EXOTIC, not EROTIC.

Sincerely,

Idiot


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Freeking zoid crap, people can hunt anyway they wholly stinking want to, and High fence is an option, just cuz I would probably rather not doesn't make it an inferior way whatsoever. specially in Texas.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > I'm curious how some of the exotics will handle the cache valley winters?
> 
> 
> I must have read his post different than you. I thought he was going to sell property in Logan to buy a ranch in Texas. Am I wrong, or are you going to have an exotic ranch in Logan, Ut?


Read the first post again. It seems they are going to turn 320 acres of their cache valley property into a private deal.

BugBuilder


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm curious how some of the exotics will handle the cache valley winters?
> ...


svmoose,

Please clarify.

Idiot.

I am really confused. The thing that throws me off is that he said he went Ranch shopping. I really think he meant to liquidate some of his Cache Valley property in order to purchase Texas property. If I am wrong I will publicly apologize to bug builder, but if I am right bug builder will have to build me an actual bug.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Idiot, I am so glad you are my brother.

P.S., I need some more money.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

IWB said:


> If I am wrong I will publicly apologize to bug builder, but if I am right bug builder will have to build me an actual bug.


LOL :lol: Now that's funny....

By the way hunting high fenced areas is 'easier', at least for Elk. Just go to the sportsman expos and have them tell about their success rates...... It is an option that people have the right to enjoy if they choose, just don't try and enter the animal into any record books. 8)

Where else can you go hunt and have a 100% success rate? (Besides a *UTAH* Limited Entry Rifle Elk hunt of course :wink: )


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, here is the deal... We are selling land to buy land in texas. So the ranch is not in cache valley. And the whole high fence thing, I realize it isn't like hunting free range animals. But it is mostly an investment, but we'll have some fun managing wildlife and hunting a little, primarily bow hunting. Primarily we weren't going to high fence, but after looking around we kind of changed our mind. If our acreage was more like 5000 acres, a fence isn't as important, but with a smaller piece of land, we want to go be able to go down there for a week and have see some animals for sure. As far as exotics is cache valley, I doubt we'll see that. I think that was just written because you thought there was going to be an exotic game ranch in cache valley. Anyhow, hope that clears everything up a little bit.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Son of a..., I quess I read it wrong. Idiot, Exactly what kind of "actual" bug would you like? I have a half dozen lady bugs "sleeping" in a cup in our kitchen because I can not convince my daughters to let them go. They crawl around for a day or two then go to "sleep".  

svmoose, do you live in Cache valley now? Texas is a long way to travel back and forth regularly. Now I am getting jealous. 

BugBuilder


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

BB,

Something exotic will do. 

Thank you,

Mr. Withabow


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Mr. Withabow
How bout something like this. 

BB


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

No joke, that is exactly what I had in mind! Can you make it have lasers?


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Ya lasers... that might be a problem. I am sorta banned from using lasers at home. Ever since I strapped one to the back of a mouse and well he sorta gotta way and to make a long story short we ended up having to move, yatta yatta and now I can't use them.  What about a jet pack though?






Boy did this post ever get highjacked and go wrong!


----------

